# Is it or is it not another Indian artifact



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey all my wife pulled this piece from the earth today at a dump site . Was hoping some of you great people could give me some input . The piece looks worked to me like other celts or scrapers I ve seen but could just be a nature made piece .Thanks for any help or info . Oh its rather large in size .
   bill


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

Front edge


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

Another shot


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

Back end


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

another Angil


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 28, 2008)

Comparison ,For some reason my pic are not showing how  beveled the front edge is like the Celt beside of it which is quit large itself .The larger is rounder on one side and flatter on the other were the smaller one is almost perfect in shape .Also the large one has a different type of rear that is beveled in only on direction were as the front is like an ax point on both pieces .Thanks agian for looking and any input or info .
   bill


----------



## DiggerBryan (Dec 29, 2008)

I would say yes indeed it is an indian artifact. However, it appears to be unfinished? I'm no expert in indian artifacts just throwing in my two cents. Maybe someone else can voice their opinion.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Bryan thanks  for your input .Everybody two cent are always welcome wither I like the outcome or not as it ether teaches me something or at the least stir thought . I was thinking that I should point out that the larger piece is made of a  fossil based limestone were the other is granite .So the larger piece may be unfinished but would have been made locally probably . The smaller one  which was found close but in a creek was a trade for piece as I don't think granite is  local . Thanks agian and good luck diggen and finding Bryan. 
         bill


----------



## whitefeather (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,   I was looking at the find and for what iit is worth It may have been used for scraping and cutting skins for tanning, i could be wrong.  Nice find.



 Whitefeather


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 17, 2009)

I have two friends who collect Indian goodies, and that sure looks like  a Celt.I will get some pix from him.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello to each of you.  I have been around Indian Artifacts but never really into them. To satisfy my curiosity the term "Celt", never got into my path.  I have some skinning stones, arrow heads, spear heads and a mortar and pestle.  Please clear this up for me!
 RED Matthews


----------



## eviltwin (Jan 18, 2009)

A celt is stone tool usually very polished and was used to work wood.(like a horizotal axe) Most of them were made from greenstone but I have seen a few made from other materials. From what I have gathered they were mainly used to build a dugout (canoe).


----------



## eviltwin (Jan 18, 2009)

dollar bill, I think your wife's new teasure is an unpolished celt although its hard to tell without seeing it in person. Can you tell what kind of material its made from?


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey all 
 Thanks for your replys .Eviltwin the material is a fossil based limestone which is plentiful here . As I  showed in the one pic the other is a polished granite celt which I found in a creek not to far away. Oh Whitefeather was think kind of the same thing as you but allso thought maybe a hoe of some type allso. Agian thank you all for your replys and thoughts And good luck diggen and finding to you all .
 bill


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 29, 2009)

Your celt was probably polished at one time. The limestone has eroded over the years leaving the surface rough. I am fortunate to be in an area that produces quite a bit of hardstone and slate tools. Here are a few pictures of the types I find here.Some are celts, some are adze's and some are gouge's .A celt will have an even taper from both sides to the bit. An adze will have a humped side and a flat side running to the bit. A gouge will have a both sides humped , one inward and one outward running to the bit. The one on the top is a celt , the one on the bottom is a adze.

                             Twig.

 Note the green grass!! Man I wish Spring was here!! Tired of winter already. My back is sore frome shoveling snow. Funny how it does'nt hurt as bad when I'm digging for bottles.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 29, 2009)

This would be a gouge.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh! Neat rocks!!![]

 Gotta love Indian artifacts.


----------



## ajohn (Jan 30, 2009)

Really awesome group Twig!


----------



## Bent_Twig (Jan 30, 2009)

ajohn,

      Thank you! As you can see in the last picture alot of my finds are hit pretty hard by the plow. It is strange to think that anything survives the plow at all. I find about 1 good point out of every 10 that I find.On all the pieces I find, I wish I could get about a 30 second playback of what was happening when the former owner discarded it or lost it.


                                  Twig.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow great group there Bent  Twig. Thanks you for the pics and  info too. 
       bill


----------



## eviltwin (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW!!! Bent Twig those are some really nice tools. Ive been collecting artifacts for about 10 years and i still havent found a grooved axe. I see you have quite a few. How about some more pictures of your other artifacts, if dollarbill doesnt mind us hijacking his thread. Artifact collecting is my favorite hobby with bottles coming in a close second. I usually just look for bottles in the winter when I cant look for points.All of summer is for arrowheads, But after joining this site the bottle bug is bitting harder everyday. 

                                        good luck everyone!


----------

